# Shredded paper?



## ReptileKeepersLucy (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi guys,
Just wondered could I use shredded paper for substrate for Elvis?
We get tonnes at work and I could get it free. 
Can't find anything on the net about it so figured I'd ask 
Thanks
Lucy


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

the ink in paper releases toxic fumes when combined with hedgie urine which is why we don't use newspaper or anything of the sort. you also have to worry about them injesting it which can easily cause intestinal blockage. some hedgies have been known to pull paper towels out of litter boxes and shred them so i'd really be concerned about already shredded paper and the damage it could cause to a poor hedgies stomach.


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

What makes yesterday's news safe then?

Not sure if it would be safe or not. Just wait and someone more knowledgable will chime in.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Shredded paper is very dusty and yes, the inks used in printers are toxic so basically, toxic dust. Also all the little sharp edges risk paper cuts. Also, paper is cold when wet. 

There are some people that use it, but IMO, there are more reasons not to use it and the only reason to use it is it's free.


----------

